# Herunterfahren dauert lange nach Hardwareeinbau



## Alex Duschek (4. April 2006)

Moin,
hab letzte Woche eine Creative Audigy 2 ZS bei Ebay ersteigert, Karte eingebaut, läuft einwandfrei.
Problem:
Das Herunterfahren dauert nun wesentlich länger. Wenn ich den Befehl geb, können etwa 30-45 Sekunden vergehen, bis sich der Rechner dazu entschließt, herunterzufahren. Vorm Einbau lief alles normal. Wenn ich versuch, in den Taskmanager zu kommen, kommt die Meldung dass die Datei rundll32.exe nicht ausgeführt werden kann, weil die Arbeitsstation gerade heruntergefahren wird.
Ich hab bei Google gefunden, dass eventuell der Treiber von Creative und eine Datei namens devldr32.exe daran schuld sein sollen, jedoch ist der Treiber aktuell (-> Januar 2006) und die Datei gibts gar nicht, zumindest nicht im Ordner Windows/system32, wo sie sein sollte. Kann sein, dass die nur bei alten Treiberversionen dabei war, weil die Google Treffer waren etwa 2 Jahre alt ^^

Programme und Prozesse sollten eigentlich nach 1ms automatisch beendet werden, damit der Rechner runterfährt, aber irgendwo scheints zu haken. Ideen?


----------



## Caliterra (7. April 2006)

Hast Du schon mal in die Computerverwaltung unter Ereignisanzeige nachgeschaut was so für Meldungen kommen.


----------



## Alex Duschek (7. April 2006)

Da steht nichts bezüglich der verlängerten Herunterfahrzeit oder Hardwareprobleme oder ähnliches, was mit dem Problem zu tun haben könnte...


----------



## Caliterra (10. April 2006)

Du könntest versuchen mit BootVis Deinen Bootvorgang aufzuzeichnen und dann nach der Datei suchen, die den Vorgang verzögert. Dann hast Du zumindestens die genaue Ursache.


----------



## Alex Duschek (10. April 2006)

Analysiert BootVis auch das Herunterfahren? Weil eigentlich tritt das Problem ja nur da auf, der Einschaltvorgang verläuft normal, ich hab da nix von Veränderungen gemerkt


----------

